# Chester's Story



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Well this is our big boys journal. When we first saw the picture of Chester we knew he was going to be somehow - "feisty". Then a only a few weeks later, we visited the breeders house to make the decision of whether to get Chester, the long-legged, adorable, shy, big, six-week old Chester, or his little brother Hershey, a chocolate fluff-ball.:decision: After about two hours, the choice was still undecided, until we chose the Sir Big Eyes Chester to bring home on June 4rth.
On June 4rth, the day that we couldn't wait for, we finally picked up this big boy Chester.








The first night was rough and pottytraining wasn't going so well. But we weren't going to give up.:thumb: Only two weeks after we brought our pup, he broke his leg. But he did surprisingly well with it, still running 40 mph and acting his usual self.








Time flew by and Chester had his cast off in no time. By now, Chester was excelling in pottytraining, cratetraining and just learning tricks.
After vacation Chester grew HUGE and got his first trim.








Now he is the love of our lives, our big teddy bear.:hug:


----------



## Lila (Apr 9, 2013)

What a sweet story. I love picture books. Thanks for the great pictures! And what a handsome boy Chester has become!!!!


----------



## Ruthiec (Jun 18, 2013)

Ruth I love how you've told the story so far. Can't wait to read and see more.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

This is a GREAT start to Chester's Journal!!!


----------



## tra_po (Aug 14, 2013)

Aw... he's a sweet boy. So gorgeous!


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Good news:
1. Lately Chester has been scratching/whining at the back door to go potty.
2. He is finally having interest in his pig's ear he hadn't touched for ages.
Yay, go Chester!!


----------



## Ruthiec (Jun 18, 2013)

Wow that's great work Ruth - you've done really well with his potty training. . At least Charlie goes to the door now. But if we get distracted and don't notice ......... Whoops there's a puddle.


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

This evening he also got a steakbone.mmmmm:hungry:


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

*Sore paw*

We found Chester constantly licking his paw today, and I remember reading "Dogs usually lick/favor their paw if it is hurt", soooo I looked at his foot. It was red and swollen.:exclamation: I remember my mom took him on a walk today...the rough pavement must've rubbed or scraped his paw pad. This there anything I can do to make his paw feel better?*BTW, he can't get any food after 7:00 p.m. because he is getting neutered tomorrow morning.*


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Ruth,
I love the Chester story You are too cute.

I am sorry Chester appears to have hurt his paw. I have used neosporin in the past. I hope he does ok with his neuter. xoxo


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Raw steak bone right Ruth?


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

lfung5 said:


> Raw steak bone right Ruth?


Yup, it keeps him busy for a loooong time.


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

*Just*

Chester _just_ got neutered this morning. I'll post a pic when i'm on my computer.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Hope Chester's doing ok after his neuter. Let us know.


----------



## Ruthiec (Jun 18, 2013)

How's Chester doing Ruth. Does he have to wear the big collar?


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Ruthiec said:


> How's Chester doing Ruth. Does he have to wear the big collar?


Nope. He's not supposed to lick that spot either. 


gelbergirl said:


> Hope Chester's doing ok after his neuter. Let us know.


He's doing well, still a bit drowsy. Will play once in a while, but still same Chester.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm glad his surgery went well!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

*Chester's story*



Ruth4Havs said:


> Nope. He's not supposed to lick that spot either.
> 
> He's doing well, still a bit drowsy. Will play once in a while, but still same Chester.


Glad everything went well for Chester. I'm sure the drowsiness will wear off soon and he'll be back to his usual self again, but not running I hope, until he heals. Keep an eye on him!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Good to hear Chester's surgery went well. Here's wishing him back to his regular self soon!


----------



## mack (Jul 2, 2013)

Sending happy thoughts Chester way.


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

*grown-up pic*

I just took this picture of Chester, and realized "Wow, he looks so grown-up!".


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Nice pictures Ruth. He does look grown up, but it could be because he's so big! Looks like he's mending nicely.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

He is getting big. Will it be hard to start school and be away from him?


----------



## HavGracie (Feb 27, 2012)

Ruth4Havs said:


> I just took this picture of Chester, and realized "Wow, he looks so grown-up!".


Love Chester's Story and pics! He sure is a beautiful boy -- but I HAV to agree, no more puppy!!


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Suzi said:


> He is getting big. Will it be hard to start school and be away from him?


We have already started school. We give him intense playtime in the morning and nap time for him 9:00 am to 11:30 am. During lunch we play with him more and after school is even more playtime.:biggrin1:


----------

